# Rhubarb Lambrusco Granita



## Dominick (Sep 26, 2008)

*Rhubarb Lambrusco Granita*


1 cup Lambrusco wine
1/2 cup water
3/4 cup plus 2 tablespoons superfine granulated sugar
1 lb rhubarb stalks, trimmed and cut crosswise into 1/2-inch pieces (3 cups) 
1 teaspoon fresh lemon juice 1 cup Lambrusco wine
1/2 cup water
3/4 cup plus 2 tablespoons superfine granulated sugar
1 lb rhubarb stalks, trimmed and cut crosswise into 1/2-inch pieces (3 cups) 
1 teaspoon fresh lemon juice 
*Instructions*


<LI =m6>Bring wine to a boil with water and sugar, stirring, in a 4-quart heavy pot. Add rhubarb and cook at a bare simmer, covered, stirring occasionally, until very tender and beginning to fall apart, 5 to 7 minutes. Purée in a food processor with lemon juice until smooth, then force through a coarse sieve into an 8- to 9-inch baking pan, pressing hard on solids (discard solids). 



<LI =m6>Freeze, stirring and crushing lumps with a fork every 1 1/2 hours, until evenly frozen, about 8 hours total. Scrape granita with a fork to lighten texture, crushing any lumps. 



<LI =m6>Serve immediately or freeze, covered, up to 3 days (rescrape to lighten texture again if necessary).</LI>


----------

